# Domande for fast group rides



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

*Domane for fast group rides*

Looking for a bike for fast group rides in Florida. Rides will sometimes average 28 mph and because of the flat terrain most if not all the riding will be seated. I read several reviews that complained of the loss of speed on flats because of the coupler acted like a full suspension Mtn bike. In fact they wished that there was a suspension lock out.
The geometry of the Domane is perfect otherwise. (Short tt long head tube) Anyone with positive experiences racing, group rides, etc.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Full suspension mountain bike review comment is laughable! It won't slow you down at all. I have no such complaint after over 11,000 miles on mine.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a 2014 Domane 4.7 and love it for general road riding. I'm an old [email protected] (61), and have zero interest in racing. So I can't really address how it performs under the kinds of conditions you are anticipating. That said, are you sincere about maintaining a 28 mph average speed? Over what time period? That will take something in excess of 400 watts of power to maintain that on level ground with no wind with a typical road bike. At that speed on the flats about 85% or more of your power is being consumed by aero drag, and I would think that your major concern would be a bike that allows you to get in the optimum aerodynamic position, and is itself an aerodynamically efficient bike.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

I believe the article concerning the suspension feeling while pedaling was on CyclingTips.com.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been riding a Domane 6.9 for about 2 1/2 years in relatively fast group rides in SFL. I've not found found the bike to be the limiting factor. Engine is. I'm a solid SFL B+ rider avg 19.x over 50+ mi.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Ask Fabian Cancellara. I believe he's won Paris-Roubaix, the Tour of Flanders, and Strada Bianche on a Domane.

Any bouncing you feel may be due to a poor pedal stroke.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

The ISO Coupler will not slow you down. Whoever said it would is an armchair writer and has obviously not ridden a Domane. The Domane is one of the finest designs rolling at present.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

wayne said:


> I read several reviews that complained of the loss of speed on flats because of the coupler acted like a full suspension Mtn bike. In fact they wished that there was a suspension lock out.


Unless the person who complained weighs 5,000 lbs, I think he was making-up stories. I've had my Domane for just over a year now and I can't even tell the ISO decoupler is there at all.


The only thing you should be aware of is that with the tall head tube, you may end-up sitting in a more up-right position which is likely to be less aerodynamic.


Regardless, if a person can't do a fast group ride on a Domane, he probably needs a motorcycle


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

wayne said:


> I believe the article concerning the suspension feeling while pedaling was on CyclingTips.com.


Yes, that bouncing comment in the review was idiotic unless a gorilla was riding the bike.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

How is the bike on long climbs, I would want to use it occasionally for rides such as the 6 gap? These positive comments have sparked my interest in purchasing one.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wayne said:


> How is the bike on long climbs, I would want to use it occasionally for rides such as the 6 gap? These positive comments have sparked my interest in purchasing one.


About the same as the Madone at the same weight, with the same setup.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wayne said:


> How is the bike on long climbs, I would want to use it occasionally for rides such as the 6 gap? These positive comments have sparked my interest in purchasing one.


The bottom is adequately stiff for climbing if that's what you are asking - I don't notice any flex standing on steep grades. Not sure what you would consider a long climb but my morning weekday route includes a 7 minute 4-5% grade climb and it does great on it. It's not going to limit your climbing ability.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

What level Domane are you seeking? My advice is try out the 6 series compared to lower series. You will notice a big difference in the ride. I had a 4 series at first and then up graded to P1 6 series - a much improved ride by far.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> What level Domane are you seeking? My advice is try out the 6 series compared to lower series. You will notice a big difference in the ride. I had a 4 series at first and then up graded to P1 6 series - a much improved ride by far.


"Improved" in what way(s)?


*To the OP* who first wanted to ride with fast groups (avg 28 mph), and now wants to do long climbs, I will suggest that you would be better served with a Madone 7 series in an H1 fit for better speed, or H2 if you need a bit more comfort for longer rides, and 725g frame weight for climbing. Alternatively, if climbing is really your game go all out for an Emonda SLR 10 - total weight 10.3 lbs., H1 fit.

The Domane is designed for endurance riding (long rides) with an endurance geometry that is more upright, leading to more drag vs. either the H2 or H1 geometries. Both the Madone 7 series and Emonda SLR series use Trek's OCLV 700 series composites, and will have lower frames and fork weights than even the top end Domane. While I love my Domane and it's the right bike for this old man (no fast groups, and no hills within one hundred miles), it really doesn't jive with what the OP cites as his interest and focus.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

ibericb said:


> "Improved" in what way(s)?
> 
> 
> *To the OP* who first wanted to ride with fast groups (avg 28 mph), and now wants to do long climbs, I will suggest that you would be better served with a Madone 7 series in an H1 fit for better speed, or H2 if you need a bit more comfort for longer rides, and 725g frame weight for climbing. Alternatively, if climbing is really your game go all out for an Emonda SLR 10 - total weight 10.3 lbs., H2 fit.
> ...


Just to clarify the Domane comes in H1 and H2 fit as well. The classic edition is H1.
The 6 series frame has the tuned seat mast and the frame is lighter and much more responsive.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> Just to clarify *the Domane comes in H1 and H2 fit as well.* The classic edition is H1.
> The 6 series frame has the tuned seat mast and the frame is lighter and much more responsive.


Uh, no it doesn't. It is an entirely different fit geometry all together, that Trek refers to as "Endurance fit", described thusly:

_Endurance fit
As befits the world’s most advanced endurance racing bikes, we’ve developed the world’s most stable racing geometry. Still racy, but with a slightly higher head tube. You’re more balanced over the bike for stability, and your back stays more comfortable through the entire ride._

The Emonda is available in H1 or H2 depending on series , the Madone 7 in either H1 or H2.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

wayne said:


> Looking for a bike for fast group rides in Florida. Rides will sometimes average 28 mph and because of the flat terrain most if not all the riding will be seated. I read several reviews that complained of the loss of speed on flats because of the coupler acted like a full suspension Mtn bike. In fact they wished that there was a suspension lock out.
> The geometry of the Domane is perfect otherwise. (Short tt long head tube) Anyone with positive experiences racing, group rides, etc.



It depends. If you use a Frame Size 56 or larger I would suggest the Madone since it has aero benefits. This is true for all riders but taller riders are a bit more affected aerodynamically by their riding position. So that would be #1 on my list for riding on the flats. One can then find small aero benefits in other components like the frame, wheels and the helmet. It all adds up but the fit and riding position are HUGE.

The Madone has the H1 and H2 fit options like mentioned. To me the Domane fit is a bit too endurance. 

I agree that the Madone 7 series frame has the best combination of aero benefits and light weight than probably any other frame made. It is awesome. 

The Emonda (my bike) is also superb. No aero benefits from the frame but it is a super responsive bike on the climbs and descents. Feels VERY racey but it is very comfortable in the rear (a bit stiff on the front which I love for the handling).

The ride tuned post design is a MUST and really what separates the Treks from other bikes so try to get a Trek with it even if it means getting cheaper components.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

ibericb said:


> Uh, no it doesn't. It is an entirely different fit geometry all together, that Trek refers to as "Endurance fit", described thusly:
> 
> _Endurance fit
> As befits the world’s most advanced endurance racing bikes, we’ve developed the world’s most stable racing geometry. Still racy, but with a slightly higher head tube. You’re more balanced over the bike for stability, and your back stays more comfortable through the entire ride._
> ...


Sorry but you are dead wrong unless they changed everything for 2015. My 2014 Project 1 Domane is H2. The Domane Classic Edition is H1 call Trek if you don't believe me.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> Sorry but you are dead wrong unless they changed everything for 2015. My 2014 Project 1 Domane is H2. The Domane Classic Edition is H1 call Trek if you don't believe me.


I bought a new Domane 3 months ago. Just check Trek's website. The Domane is NOT either H1 or H2, it's their "endurance fit", which is different.

Trek does have a Race Shop Limited Domane Koppenberg Edition as a frameset only that is a Trek Team replica, and the same design as the one Cancellera rode last year. It is produced in what they call "Pro Endurance geometry", which they also show as an H1 fit. The geometry of the Limited Domane Koppenberg Edition frame is _exactly _the same as that of the Emonda SLR frame H1 fit.

edit added -apparently the Koppenberg limited edition frameset for 2015 is apparently the same as the Classic version of 2014, updated for this year. Sizes are limited to those they make for the team -- 56, 58, 60 & 62 cm, no 50, 52 or 54.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The OP said he likes the Domane fit so not sure the other suggestions are helpful really, the question was about the Domane seat post and how it would do on a fast ride, then about climbing. 

I do agree the seat cap design on the 5 and 6 series frame is more compliant, however I would not say the 6 series frame is more responsive than the 5 (I have owned both). To me the 5 series full Ultegra is the sweet spot in the Domane line.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> Sorry but you are dead wrong unless they changed everything for 2015. My 2014 Project 1 Domane is H2. The Domane Classic Edition is H1 call Trek if you don't believe me.



New finding I stumbled into this morning -- there is ONE Domane model with an H2 geometry/fit. It's the Domane 6.2, and the Trek site shows the H2 fit in ONLY a 64cm size (the 50cm size heading appears to be a typo). That's a 2cm size gap up for their normal frame range up to 62cm. So it's the largest frame size in a 6-series frame. 


Kind of weird that the H2 geometry is available for only the 6.2 model, and not any of the other 6-series options or frameset, even if only in the 64cm size. Sounds like they did a very limited run for a special someone (Trek Factory Team racer maybe), and are offering the extras as 6.2 options only.

*edit added* - Trek also offers the Emonda SLR frame in a 64cm size / H2 geometry. The 64 com Domane 6.2 H2 and the Emonda SLR have the exact same size/fit specs except that the Emonda has 3mm longer chainstays and wheelbase than the Domane.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

ibericb said:


> New finding I stumbled into this morning -- there is ONE Domane model with an H2 geometry/fit. It's the Domane 6.2, and the Trek site shows the H2 fit in ONLY a 64cm size (the 50cm size heading appears to be a typo). That's a 2cm size gap up for their normal frame range up to 62cm. So it's the largest frame size in a 6-series frame.
> 
> 
> Kind of weird that the H2 geometry is available for only the 6.2 model, and not any of the other 6-series options or frameset, even if only in the 64cm size. Sounds like they did a very limited run for a special someone (Trek Factory Team racer maybe), and are offering the extras as 6.2 options only.
> ...


Like I said my Domane 58cm P1 was ordered and came in H2 - I removed the sticker that said H2 from the frame.

My Emonda SLR frame was ordered in 58cm H2 and arrived as ordered as I also removed the frame sticker that said H2 fit. The 2014 Domane Classic Edition $12,000.00 was built with H1 fit. I am not sure where you are getting these figured you keep stating but I own both these bikes and I know what I ordered and recieved.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Upnorth said:


> Like I said my Domane 58cm P1 was ordered and came in H2 - I removed the sticker that said H2 from the frame.
> 
> My Emonda SLR frame was ordered in 58cm H2 and arrived as ordered as I also removed the frame sticker that said H2 fit. The 2014 Domane Classic Edition $12,000.00 was built with H1 fit. I am not sure where you are getting these figured you keep stating but I own both these bikes and I know what I ordered and recieved.


I have never questioned what you have. 

My information and figures come straight from Trek. You can go look at the size/geometry options for yourself. 

If you got an H2 58 cm 6-series frame in 2014, then you got something that is not available in 2015, and in 2014 was not generally available. Maybe it was a similar situation as the 6.2 64cm H1 option is for 2015. While I have no idea what you have in your 2014 Domane, I can tell you that the stock Domane frameset geometries are the same in 2015 as they were in 2013. Your H2 frame would be an unusual and limited one, as is the 64cm 6.2 H2 model for 2015. Congratulate yourself on having a limited edition frameset; should have kept that H2 decal in place.

The only Domane geometry/fit options available for 2015 models are:
H1: only via the Limited Domane Koppenberg Edition frameset, sizes 56-62 cm only
H2: only via the 6.2 Domane, in 64 cm size only
Trek Endurance: all other 2015 Domanes, sizes 50-62cm

That's it.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Haven't been able to test ride Domane because of weather finding mixed reviews about movement on flats on aussi and uk forums one mentioned that pro versions might be turned to dial back on movement


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

wayne said:


> Haven't been able to test ride Domane because of weather finding mixed reviews about movement on flats on aussi and uk forums one mentioned that pro versions might be turned to dial back on movement


The pro versions of the "Domane" ridden by the Trek Factory team are a different frame altogether. They are basically an Emonda SLR frame in H1 geometry with the IsoSpeed features added for shock absorption. If you want that frame, a very different geometry, you can but it as the Limited Domane Koppenberg Edition, frameset only (no finished bikes) for ~$4200, sizes limited to 56-62 cm in 2 cm increments. Because it is a very different geometry than the standard consumer Domane, it will ride quite differently.

As far as actually feeling movement, I don't believe it. The amount of movement is so small as to be generally imperceptible. If they are comparing different frame geometries (e.g., stock Domane endurance vs. H1 or H2 geometry), then they will feel noticeably different.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

My experiences with selling and riding the Domane is that if you are a heavier rider who mashes the pedals you are probably better off going with a 4-series or a slightly larger frame size than you are used to riding. The larger size will mean that there isn't as much leverage (due to less distance from pivot to the saddle) on the frame so it will flex less. A 4-series frame seems (!) to flex less than a 5 or 6-series frame due to the amount of seatpost inside the frame. 

I have had a couple of customers complain that they feel the frame flex when they are hammering, and they are heavier riders. I suspect that they run lower cadences as well. I have never felt it happen after 8000+ miles on mine, but I am a smaller rider who rides a high cadence (I laughed last week when I was loafing along and saw that I was running at 77RPM - that's loafing for me!).


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

bradkay said:


> My experiences with selling and riding the Domane is that if you are a heavier rider who mashes the pedals you are probably better off going with a 4-series or a slightly larger frame size than you are used to riding.



Interesting... I am larger, but spin mostly. Having said that, when I try something I usually mash it to see how it reacts. And at that point tend to scrutinize the result.

Now more than before I want to rent one for a week on a trip someplace.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm a larger rider, 210 - 6'. Compared to my 4 series Domane the 6 series does flex some in the seat mast area. It is very hard to tell if it is the seat mast flexing or the fact that the 6 series frame along with seat mast allows you to feel the ISO coupler working compared to 4 series. It by no way hinders standing and sprinting efforts. Very comfortable ride.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Interesting... I am larger, but spin mostly. Having said that, when I try something I usually mash it to see how it reacts. And at that point tend to scrutinize the result.
> 
> Now more than before I want to rent one for a week on a trip someplace.


I wasn't saying that all heavier riders mash the pedals. I was saying that the combination of a heavier rider with a mashing style will be more likely to flex the frame from pedaling forces than any other type of rider. 

You might look into taking a Trek Travel trip. They issue 5-series Domane bikes as the standard road bike on their road trips.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been on my Domane 5.2 since Jan. 2013. I'm 6' and 210lbs. The bike has no flex during out of the saddle sprints (even with my big a$$). It is stiff enough to not hinder any power loss while riding fast or climbing. I'm from PA and where I live we have climbs that range from 6-12% grade (according to my Garmin) and I've never felt the bike flex. I work for a Cannondale and Specialized dealer and the Domane is far more superior than the synapse and roubaix; I would even put it up against a SuperSix Evo when it comes to stiffness. The ride quality is great. The isospeed technology does it job to give me a smooth ride. 
Go ride one and see what you think. Only you can decide if it will work for you!


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope to take one for a ride if it ever stops snowing! Only read a couple of negative reviews all the others have been positive. Anything noticeable while climbing seated or when hammering in a big gear paceline?


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

wayne said:


> Hope to take one for a ride if it ever stops snowing! Only read a couple of negative reviews all the others have been positive. Anything noticeable while climbing seated or when hammering in a big gear paceline?


I know people like to suck my back wheel because wit the Domane you're in a less aero body position lol. Other than that it's no different than a performance bike. I prefer the more upright position because it allows for more lung expansion while sucking wind up a hill or hammering it on a segment.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

I also want to mention I don't know what your budget is and honestly that is your business, but I rode both the 4.5 and 5.2 before purchasing and the 4.5 definitely is not as stiff as the 5.2 (which is the case even for a madone), so if your budget allows it go for the 5.2; which is what I did.
It seems your concern is based around the isospeed decoupler. From what I have noticed, the decoupler really doesn't give unless I hit a pretty big pothole in the road from not being able to see it coming in a group. Remember, this is Trek and they have the money to engineer great products. They designed this frame to make for a better ride and not effect the power you're putting to the ground. Simply stated, the bottom bracket doesn't give when the decoupler does.
Is the Domane frame unconventional compared to other bikes? Yes. Does that make it bad or give less performance? No.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had the experience of riding a lot of Trek bikes (due to location..10mi from factory), with that I have rode the Domane several times and have friends that have them (I also have a Boone 7 and 9 with the decoup). My take on the bike is that is clearly is built for endurance riding, they do come in 2 different fits (H1 and H2). If you have rode a bike for a long time the H2 fit will feel more upright than what your used to, the H1 is a more aerodynamic fit (lower). The first thing I noticed when riding this bike was (coming off a 7.9) was that it feels long, the rake of the fork is less than your normal "fast bike", thus giving it a more stable feeling compared to a 6 or 7 series bike. You dont really feel the decoupler on small bumps or hardly at all until you do hit something hard (which you would normally see and slightly stand up for to balance and take the jar out of the hit) but if you dont you can feel it move, feels sort of like the seat post moves back slightly. Now the folks I ride with have rode reg Madones and have one of these now basically ride the same speed as before, really no difference, however they say they feel less pounded at the end of a ride. (South Central WI roads are not very good).
Now when you ride a Domane-Modone-Emonda there is clearly a difference in the ride, from twitchy/fast turning to slow stable turning bike, obviously one feels more relaxed than the others.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

inthesticks said:


> ... My take on the bike is that is clearly is built for endurance riding, they do come in 2 different fits (H1 and H2). If you have rode a bike for a long time the H2 fit will feel more upright than what your used to, the H1 is a more aerodynamic fit (lower).


The standard Domane does not come in either H1 or H2 geometries. It comes ONLY in Trek's "endurance" geometry / fit. The one exception in the current Domane line is the Limited Domane Koppenberg Edition Frameset, which comes only in H1 geometry, and then only in frame sizes 56-62 cm. The Koppenberg Edition is actually an Emonda SLR frame, in H1 geometry, with the IsoSpeed features added.

Only the Madone 7 series and Emonda SLR series are available in H1 or H2, all other Madones and Emondas are H1 only.


----------



## JOrkinMan (Oct 21, 2011)

Before riding a bike with an IsoSpeed Decoupler I was skeptical of it's benefits. The first time I was on the bike was in a trainer during the fit - and holy hell it felt weird. Definitely "bouncy". However, once I was out riding it I became a true believer. I don't notice it AT ALL on a normal ride, except when it eats up road junk. I've actually had to retrain myself to stay seated over rough sections and let the decoupler do it's work. If I stood up, the bike would bounce all over, but if you sat, kept the rear weighted, and pedaled through it, the bike just floated. This is absolutely the bike to have for any cobbles - which is what it was designed for.

Now, to throw out another idea: Try a Boone. That's the bike I have and I use it as a CX racer, but also as my winter/gravel/adventure/long ride bike. And since I don't have a pure road bike right now, I take it out on our normal group rides and it's great.

The geometry is right between the Madone and the Domane - call it H2.5. (And are we done with the H1 vs H2 vs Endurance pissing match yet?) It's snappy at the front end, while being stable in the rear. And I think (but can't be certain) that because of the placement of the decoupler, the leverage of the seatpost on the decoupler is slightly lower so is slightly less active. And one of the nicest benefits is that ALL carbon Boones are made from 600 series OCLV carbon. That means you can get a Boone 5 at $3000 with a carbon layup usually reserved for $5000 road bikes.

Yes, it has disc brakes, but I actually like that - consistent performance in all conditions. I'm not a fan of BB7's (translation: hate them with a screaming passion), but put on TRP HY/RDs and you're golden. Or get the Boone 9 and understand the nirvana of Hydro DI2.

I am 100% happy with my Boone and will be riding it most of the summer. However, I'm also saving up for a Madone 7. The aero benefits are noticeable.This will come into play on faster group rides, especially when you are fighting coastal winds. If you don't prescribe to the #slamyourstem lifestyle, you'll be able to run two additional spacers under your stem to get a similar stack height to the Domane.

Have fun testing!


----------

